# Commercial Job - Soliciting Bids - Jersey Shore



## cranky1111 (Nov 3, 2009)

PM me - Job is 1 location - Equipment requirements, Insurance Requirements, Owner operators only no subs, 10-12 acres of blacktop, over 7000 sqre feet sidewalk. 

This is not for a one or two pick-up operation - 

Bids will be in a per inch format

24 hr operation - must be on site before accumulation - 

Risk Management


----------



## 90plow (Dec 22, 2001)

Might be helpful to say what town if not for the guys on here maybe someone they knkw in that area. Anything in the north jersey morris county region?


----------



## cranky1111 (Nov 3, 2009)

Monmouth County PM for details


----------



## wjcahill (Sep 17, 2012)

Can you email me the details of the services you require and address.


----------



## cj7plowing (Feb 7, 2009)

pm sent for details


----------



## cranky1111 (Nov 3, 2009)

Contract Awarded


----------

